# my wife belittles me and gets into stupid arguments



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

She comes from a verbally abusive familly. She grew up in a familly where the mom constantly gets offended or, she thinks she knows it all and it drives the husband nuts. My wife has ALOT of her tendacies and habbits. Did I mention both are paranoid but her mom is far worse?

Anyway, my wife gets offended really easily. She never takes any criticism. I had to start a diary about two-three years ago and write the things she said to me or the arguments. '

Tonight it was another one of those stupid fights. I was removing aaa battieries out of a label printer and I was looking for new ones. She asked me "are you sure it was aaa batteries? Because the one I had was a slightly different model and it took AA batteries" I told her yes, its AAA batteries. Then she starts rambleing on about it and I said "Please do not be so stupid hun, its AAA batteries, I have used them a thousand times"

Now she is rabeling on about divorse, or do not come back home. All tonight, she is making comments like "Its stupid that I have had a job for 11 years, Its stupid that I make your dinner, Its stupid that I bail you out at times,Its .... " you get the idea.

Her mom is ALOT like this. Gets offended sooo easily and talks very fast most of the time.

I have never at any time called her stupid but, she kept on ranting about the batteries and constantly questioning me. Its irritating !

BTW, her personality reminds me of my friends mom long ago, Loud and cheerful outside the home, yelling frequently in the home. She HATES her picture taken. She HATES getting embarrassed. She hates it when she is not in control.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*I said "Please do not be so stupid hun, its AAA batteries, I have used them a thousand times"*

Looks like you called her stupid right there.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

You called her stupid. That's you picking a fight. Be more respectful and she won't freak out on you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If my husband (NOW exHusband) called me stupid he'd have hell to pay. She is not overly sensitive for you calling her names.

She did raddle on a bit about the AAA vs AA thing but there was no reason at all for you to call her stupid. You could have just let it roll off you.

You owe her an appology and flowers.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why'd you call her stupid?



lol Pot and kettle right there.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen the word "stupid" used so many times in one post... Yet you say you've never called her stupid?

It seems that you both might need some help to get things on track, if that's where you want to go. You don't seem to have much respect or regard for her feelings, she might have some control or "taking offense" issues, although from your post, it seems justified. You both could use help communicating, though.

How old are you two? How long did you know each other before you got married, and how long have you been married?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like my wife. She can never do a thing properly. I told her to phone someone up about something without mentioning my surname. She says she only mentioned her own. That it happens to be the same as mine doesnt seem to register with her. I darent call her stupid, she wouldnt know what I am speaking about. Can never trust her to do anything at all properly. Always saying I should have mentioned it. Like saying I should have told her not to mention her own surname as well. I have given up long ago. Any idea what do you with a 'stupid' woman.


----------

